
US startups in an usual 13 year slump (2018) - lifeisstillgood
https://www.axios.com/startups-slump-13-years-artificial-intelligence-us-ef914164-78f7-4783-b912-2ea50a06968d.html
======
dv_dt
IMHO they didn't list key reasons for the startup and productivity slump. Most
managers with their hands on investment money don't invest in long term
productivity improvement technologies as external ventures. Internally
corporations squeeze out basic research needed to feed an early pipeline for
productivity improvement. And a corollary, the people with visibility into
hands-on productivity improvement area, broadly don't get paid enough to
invest into a small venture themselves. (software is something of an exception
here both for better pay and lower entrance costs.)

